
A Cosmonaut on the Moon: Korlev’s N-1/L3 Plan - sohkamyung
https://thehighfrontier.wordpress.com/2015/11/11/a-cosmonaut-on-the-moon-korlevs-n-1l3-plan/
======
mino
If you're in London, come and see that Cosmonaut exhibit [1].

I volunteer there, and honestly I would warmly recommend it!

[1]
[http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/visitmuseum/plan_your_visit/...](http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/visitmuseum/plan_your_visit/exhibitions/cosmonauts.aspx)

------
angdis
I can't explain why, but there has always been something dreamy and magical
about the Soviet space program and its spacecrafts.

I've appreciated the apollo-soyuz exhibit at the Air and Space Museum in DC
since I was a kid
([https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/Apollo-s...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/Apollo-
soyuz.jpg)).

The Venera missions to Venus were also remarkable. This dude's blog about it
is a fascinating read:
[http://mentallandscape.com/V_Venus.htm](http://mentallandscape.com/V_Venus.htm)

------
maxaf
At least show some respect by spelling the man's name correctly.
s/Korlev/Korolev/

~~~
andreif
It's been corrected in the article, so maybe someone can fix it here as well

~~~
avmich
And of course the phonetic transliteration would be Korolyov, not Korolev. ё
instead of е in the middle.

Asif Siddiqi has a good book on the subject, "Challenge to Apollo". I'd also
recomment Boris Chertok's memoirs, "Rockets and People Volume IV: The Moon
Race". You'd learn, for example, how many launches of N-1 were originally
planned for each expedition to the Moon and how that number eventually boiled
down to 1.

------
tomswartz07
Personally, I absolutely love the design of the Soviet space vehicles.

Perhaps it's a result of the chronic underfunding of the program, but the
utilitarian look for the LK3 lander is amazing.

~~~
usrusr
To be fair, that lander looks much less improvised than the tinfoil surfaces
and seemingly random boxy angles of the one that actually made it.

By the way, the 1998 battlezone remake did a really good job at transferring
the very different design languages of the US and the USSR military-industrial
complexes to a space fantasy game setting. The recognizable styles of the
fantasy designs were what opened my eyes to the clear differences in their
real life counterparts. Military high tech, with its single-buyer nonmarket
and extreme focus on function sure is a surprising place to find recognizable
design languages!

~~~
avmich
LK - just like LEM - went through multiple iterations in design. A book about
that has some pictures -
[http://epizodsspace.airbase.ru/bibl/filin/04.html](http://epizodsspace.airbase.ru/bibl/filin/04.html)
.

------
timeisapear
great book that goes into much more detail about the enigmatic Korolev who
pretty much was the iron will behind the entire Soviet space program--even
more so than his American counterparts von Braun/Webb etc.
[http://www.amazon.com/Korolev-Masterminded-Soviet-Drive-
Amer...](http://www.amazon.com/Korolev-Masterminded-Soviet-Drive-
America/dp/0471327212)

------
roqetman
You can get a taste of that soviet lander towards the end of the (fiction)
movie Apollo 18

